# HighCotton Surf Fishing Report 10/20/07



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

My buddy Charley from Texas had been planning on a fishing vacation this weekendhere in Pensacola for months. I could hardly bring myself to tell him upon arrival that it has 1) Been rough for weeks 2) Rained 20" & 3) Red Tide had moved in & killed a bunch of fish. I had lined up a trip on my buddy Shaw's boat, (mine needs some routine maintanace before it's ready to fish) but he came down with that stomach bug I hear has been floating around town & was unable to go. So i decide to load up my Alveys & try for a few Pompano. Got to thehole & the beach was loaded w/ rotting fish carcasses... Spots, Catfish, Redfish, Red snapper, & Grouper among others. We set up shop next to about a 15 lb Red Snapper washed up on the beach.:banghead We were fishing my big Alvey setups w/ 15' rods w/ 20 lb floro, Owner hooks & 3 ounce pyramid weights. No bites, then we moved out to a small ankle deep sandbar about 40 feet from the shoreline. Bite was slow but steady, which surprised me .... I expected to not even be able to buy a bite. Water had cleared up considerably with only a few pockets of red stain. I noticed a small dog on the beach, down a ways, but didn't pay much attention, as I was watching for bites. Well, Park Rangers roll up on 4 wheelers an hour or so later & some dude claims the dog & one of the Rangers starts writing him a ticket. This guy is waving his arms, pointing at the beach pointing at the rangers & yelling. This goes on for 5-7 minutes & by then he has captured the attention of everyone in the area. Once he has ticket in hand & is convinced they're not taking it back, this fool grabs his dog up in one hand& lifts it up above his head screaming at everyone & then turns & starts yelling at me & Charley , so we yell back "No dogs on the beach".Rangers head on down the beach & this dumbazz proceeds to threaten me & Charley. (we're still standing on the sandbar bout 40 feet from the shore)We find this funny, as those of you that know me, know im 6' 0" & about 240 lbs & Charley is 6' 6" & about 300 lbs. After a few words the guy gathers his dog up & stomps off the beach. Soooooo Just wanted to congratulate you "dog on the beach ticket asshole" for making the forum :Flipbird Now go pay your ticket.:looser 

Total for the day: 5 pomps 2 - 2 1/2 lbs - 5 bites, 5 fish ...4 on dead shrimp & 1 on sandfleas .... between 11 am & 3 pm. Red tide hasn't got 'em all boys ... there's still a few left out there.

I've got some pics but can't find my camera cord.:banghead


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm going to have to write you a ticket for no camera cord!!! 

Glad you guys got out..


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Halfmoon (10/20/2007)*I'm going to have to write you a ticket for no camera cord!!!
> 
> Glad you guys got out..




If I find it, I vow not to swing it above my head, screaming obcenitys.


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

That's hilarious. I'm surprised the rangers didn't arrest him after that show.

We're gonna try and get out tomorrow......fish around johnson beach and dodge red tide.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm going to try it in the morn. On the boat see if I can get some caughing and water eyes.

Nice deep breath of fish kill. That'll fix my itch.

Just not sure what direction yet?


----------



## native (Oct 10, 2007)

5 For 5 is a banner day. If we take out the red tide fish rotting on the beach and the idiot walking his dog it would be a perfect day of fishing. But as in life not all days are perfect. Nothing you can say about the red tide (just a ugly part of nature) but the idiot with the dog, that is another story. It sounds to me like this guy believes his rights were being violated. He should go to the new age ultra liberal media and they will probably support his decision of walking his dog on public or federal property whether or not there are regulations in place to protect the public. I spend my share of time on the beach and see more than my share of dog feces on the beach. To the irresponsible dog owners that bring there animals to the beach and think that covering it with sand takes care of the problem you are sadly mistaken. I have heard there was a time when members of our Armed Forces stationed at Pensacola Naval Air Station were contracting illness of some sort and the problem was getting out of hand. In order to stop this problem they had to figure out where it was coming from and after time and money spent it was determined that animal feces on Pensacola Beach was the root of the problem. Of course there will be those who think things have changed and dog feces can no longer transmit disease or illness you better get back to your new age ultra liberal self help group.


----------



## Shoreline6502 (Oct 4, 2007)

Which beach? Been a while since i've had a chance to fish the surf for some pomps. I usually surf fish east past portafino or at the entrance to ft pickens. Ready to go again when the red death is over.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Go to Pickens gate & walk down a couple hundred yards. When you see the 15 lb Snapper carcass, that's where we were fishin yesterday.


----------



## fishprintingfool (Sep 30, 2007)

Great post and story! Congrats on the Pomps!

Mike


----------



## Charley (Oct 22, 2007)

hey highcotton,

just got back toTX.. just wanted to thank you again for the great weelend we had over there and sorry for attracting the red tide and idiots with dogs.. I was sure wanting him to come to the sand bar.. so he could show his kids what NOT to do for the second time that day..(first being..telling the cop she was an idiot.. )LMAO.. well that was a first for surf fishing and we had a great time.. I am a little impatient as you could tell.. but hey we got the pomps.. thank you again and hope to make it back again.. after you take care of the red tide and the idiot with the dog..talk to ya soon breaux


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Report.


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Good Job! Now where were you?..... If i decide to go Can i bring my dog? I think red tideis gone from navarre . 250lbs and 300lbs thats alot of pressure on a throughly soaked beach.You guys are living dangerously,just for a few fish.Good job again . I weigh 250lbs too

exit laughing


----------

